# Some of my knife work, wood and steel.



## Daren (Feb 20, 2012)

I am by no means a pro at this, just a couple things I did tinkering. Some recent knife threads here reminded me to drag out some pictures. And these are old pictures, sorry they are small and the whole process is not shown.

I did not make the blade to this katana (but I did sharpen it, it is a ''shaver'') I made the tsuka (grip) and saya (scabbard). This is the shirasaya style mounting, meaning for storage of the blade...the all important blade. For a battle ready sword the tsuka would be a wrapped one for better grip and a tsuba (hilt/hand guard) added. But at my place the blade is just stored/displayed, no sword fights.























This I did make from scratch, the only knife I have ever made. A left handed sushi knife, for my brother. This knife is single ground, meaning only one side of the blade is beveled-the back side is flat. A little challenging to get razor sharp, but I managed. :yes:

It started with a scrap of tool steel and a chunk o' wood.





Rough ground and heat treated.





Handle installed...now to the sharpening stones (already working on it, just took a break for the picture).





After hours (yes) working down through finer and finer stones I am getting somewhere. And that is a bandage, it got me .





Two-tone dye job on the quilted maple handle and she is ready for action.


----------



## Chad (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are some nice looking blades. I'm currently working on some handles for accouple.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice looking knife!!


----------



## meridian (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work Daren....


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 20, 2012)

meridian said:


> Nice work Daren....



That is some nice work Daren. Rick


----------



## CodyS (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work! but I can't see a lot of the pics?


----------



## Daren (Feb 21, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> but I can't see a lot of the pics?



Strange, anyone else not seeing them ?

.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 21, 2012)

like this


----------



## Daren (Feb 21, 2012)

Well that sucks. I inserted the picture urls from here http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.274648806865.144596.263373731865&type=3
I guess I will have to try another way. 


.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 21, 2012)

I can see the pictures Daren and they are awesome. Although I like the katana, I really like the second knife. Very nice stuff. Great work.


----------



## lizardlady (Mar 5, 2012)

That sushi knife is pretty wild lookin! I used to dye a lot of natural fibers (with mostly natural things). Dying stuff evenly can be quite a challenge & that handle came out amazing! So glad you posted the pics. Wish you had pics of more of the steps. Next project, maybe.


----------



## danrs (Mar 5, 2012)

Now, these are knifes.


----------



## Daren (Mar 7, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> how did you color the handle-that is spectacular!



I use RIT clothes dye. In my work shop I dye items like knife handles,pistol grips,turned wood pens,wooden fishing lures…RIT is just a common (and inexpensive) grocery store item, found by the laundry detergent.

Step1: Start with a piece of figured wood (curly/quilted/burl) in picture one it is a scrap of quilted rock maple. Mix up the dye following the instructions (a little goes a LONG way, a $2 package will make gallons).





2: Paint the piece with the first color (black in this case) don’t be scared of it, get it soaking.





3: Wash it off in hot water as soon as you get it fully covered. You are going to want to work quickly, you only have a few minutes for best results. Figured wood is a mixed of end grain and face grain, it soaks deeper/faster into the end grain. The dye on the face grain rinses off pretty easy.





4: Let the first color dry completely.





5: Saturate the piece with the second color and let it stay .It can be rinsed too if the color is too dark without ruining the first color. I rinsed the last picture just a little to brighten the yellow.





All dry with a quick shot of spray can lacquer….and yes my fingers are yellow (don’t do everything the way I do , rubber gloves are a good idea )





I will repeat “a little goes a long way”, so if you have a spill-you have a mess. Trying to clean up the mess with water…just makes more dye . Make sure you have newspaper or something suitable to work on and plenty of paper towels handy.

.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 10, 2012)

Daren,
Awesome work man! I especially appreciate the tutorial.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome stuff Daren. That green just jumps right out there dont it.

Robert


----------



## lizardlady (Mar 20, 2012)

Very cool info, Daren! Thanks for the tips!


----------

